# Best time to buy Brooks Brothers Suit(s)?



## DuckPondTrad (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all, 

First time caller, long time listener. 

In fact, I've been lurking here so long I remember when the Trad forum was just a really, really long thread on the fashion forum.

I was tempted to post once, much earlier, but then I read a post by dpihl expertly breaking down which spring loaded watch bars were the best, and I realized I need to learn more (like, everything) before posting. 

Anyway, I've run out of time. I have a monetary question and need some help. I'm in the market for some suits and, for a couple of reasons that we don't really need to get into, I've settled on the Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald. 

I think I'm probably in the market for two new suits, and my question is when is the best time to buy? They are two for $1499 now, with an additional 25/15% off depending on your form of payment. 

Is that the best "regular" deal for these suits? I feel like I remember something about them -- at one time last summer maybe? -- being two for $999. I want to address my suit issue(s), but I'm not in a huge hurry, and I don't want to spend more than I have to unnecessarily. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

The day after Christmas is a great sale day at BB. I think there may be a similar event in June. . . .


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

The two biggest Brooks Brothers sales normally start the day after Christmas and the day after Fathers Day. These are the semi-annual clearance sales where you will get the best prices. At least on the day after Christmas sale there is an additional early bird discount.

It used to be that during these sales they dropped to around 2 for $999 and you got an additional discount but I haven't noticed that for a while, this past Christmas I think the lowest they got was 2 for $1299, with certain seasonal suits then going on deep discount clearance.

To sum it all up if you are looking for the basics (i.e. Navy, Charcoal), now is not a bad time to buy them but you could save a little more mid-June if they have your size at that time (they don't normally restock during the 2 clearance sales).


----------



## BrooksMan (Feb 20, 2010)

Chacend is correct...The two semi-annual sales are the best overall bang for your buck. Brooks basic suits are typically 25% off and seasonal paterns are up to 50% off during semi annual. I believe the 2 for $999 pricing last spring and summer was an effort to drive business during a tough econic period. The have been consistenly running the 2 for $1499 promo since last fall. 

That being said, if you are looking for basics the 2 for $1499 less and additional 25% during the current sale is a good value...If you are shopping on prioce alone, wait for semi-annual.

Finally, find a BB associate you like and stick with him (or her) they will keep you informed of the best events to shop.

good luck.


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

Brooks Brothers also offers an additional 15% or 25% (I can't remember which) on your first order or purchase -- regular and/or sale prices -- when you open a Brooks MasterCard. 

I would usually never advocate for opening a new credit card account. But this might be worthwhile for you with a big ticket purchase. Especially if you wait until the sale normally held around Father's Day.

AHS


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Father's Day is it, especially if it's a heavier garment. They are really looking to not hold an 1818-caliber suit in the warehouse through the summer. I got one for about $425 last June, along with quite a few other AAAC members.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

There are quite a few basic suits in the sale section of the Press website right now, if you haven't already looked.


----------

